# BroadJump Client Foundation



## comps_hate_m (Jan 15, 2005)

i was removing AOL from my computer when i found BroudJump Client Foundation in the Add/Remove Programs list. What is this? Can or should I remove it?


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

You can read a little here:
http://forums.overclockersclub.com/?showtopic=40597&hl=
or
http://www.tasklist.org/task_CFD_exe_499.html
or do a Google search for 2,408 more.


----------

